# Installing Freebsd on raspberry pi zero (ssh and webcam support)



## tinkerer (May 19, 2021)

Hi,

I am curious.

Do have support for *raspberry pi zero* ssh login through usb with some kind of overlay setting?
It is provided in raspios by default, but I dont know about your distro.
Also do you support webcam with this and wifi communication (WPA3) ?


----------



## SirDice (May 19, 2021)

arm/Raspberry Pi - FreeBSD Wiki
		




tinkerer said:


> Do have support for Raspberry Pi Zero ssh login through usb with some kind of overlay setting?


SSH requires a network. The Pi zero doesn't have ethernet or wireless, the Pi Zero W does have wireless but that's not supported. You could add a supported wireless dongle (the old EDIMAX dongles work, newer ones I'm not sure), then yes. No "overlay" required, just plug in a supported wireless dongle and configure it.

Don't know about camera support, I have various Raspberry Pies (1B, 2, 3, 4, Zero W) but don't have a camera for it.


----------

